#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-12-24
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-12-20
<pietro98-albini> ciao
<WebbyIT> Buonasera :)
<peppe84> Buonasera a tutti. Non eravamo in tanti. Tra quelli che si erano segnati mancano Andrea e Mirko. Direi che alle 21.30 in punto possiamo cominciare.
<peppe84> ok. direi che è ora.
<peppe84> Questa è la pagina dell'agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-12-20
<peppe84> A vantaggio del log direi che possiamo anche segnarci:
<peppe84> <- GiuseppeTerrasi
<pietro98-albini> <- Pietro Albini
<WebbyIT> ⇔ Riccardo Padovani
<blackz> <- Lorenzo De Liso
<peppe84> WebbyIT, poi mi spieghi come hai fatto a fare il simbolo ⇔ :-)
<peppe84> Comunque il primo punto è... punto della situazione:
<peppe84> Mooolto tempo fa, a giugno, abbiamo cominciato a lavorare su questo programma che si chiama OSQA. Qualcuno ha tradotto, qualcuno ha lavorato sul template, qualcun'altro ancora ha cercato di capire cosa c'era da fare lato sistemistico e cose simili.
<peppe84> Tempo due mesi il lavoro è stato grosso modo completato (agosto).
<peppe84> Adesso siamo a dicembre e non siamo ancora online per il semplice motivo che non abbiamo un virtualhost e un server configurato come diciamo noi.
<peppe84> L'impasse dovrebbe terminare a breve: nuovo server e tutti i pacchetti che abbiamo richiesto che vengano installati tirati su (e migrazione da ubuntu 10.04 a ubuntu 12.04 suppongo).
<peppe84> Questo a grandi linee è il punto della situazione.
<blackz> peppe84: in cosa si differenzia il nuovo server'
<blackz> ?
<peppe84> blackz, da quello che ho capito è proprio un nuovo server fisico sul quale poi installeranno un nuovo "calcium" (che è virtuale).
<peppe84> non mi addentro in questo perché non ho seguito questa parte.
<peppe84> Comunque, questo breve punto ci consente di fare un passo in più.
<WebbyIT> blackz: da quel che so non lo sappiamo neanche noi. Probabilmente è un upgrade hardware a seguito dell'aumento di traffico e della richiesta di altri due domini...
<peppe84> Abbiamo detto che il lavoro è terminato. Ma abbiamo qualche problema. Lo sappiamo e sono:
 * pietro98-albini pensa che calcium è semplicemente da buttare
<peppe84> il primo problema sono le traduzioni.
<peppe84> il problema delle traduzioni non è che sono state fatte male, attenti che Milo leggerà il log :-)
<peppe84> è che una serie di passaggi nel codice sono stati pensati male per essere tradotti.
<peppe84> se ci fate caso, in tutte le installazioni di OSQA che girano su traduzioni in lingue tipo italiano, spagnolo o portoghese noterete come "suonano strane" alcune frasi.
<peppe84> il pratica cercando di tradurre è come se ci portassimo dietro il genitivo sannone: "tizio a risposto alla domanda caio".
<peppe84> non so se mi sono spiegato.
<pietro98-albini> Chiarissimo
<peppe84> questo è dovuto a un punto preciso del codice.
 * WebbyIT si prenota
 * pietro98-albini pensa che sarebbe meglio creare UITQA
<peppe84> e qui subentra il dilemma: facciamo da soli (come un pò ho provato a fare io senza riuscirci perfettamente) oppure cerchiamo di far muovere qualcuno upstream? nel primo caso non siamo sicuri che saremo capaci di mantenere un applicazione del genere.
<peppe84> nel secondo abbiamo qualche chance in più di potere gestire al meglio i futuri upgrade.
<peppe84> WebbyIT, si
<WebbyIT> Grazie, 
<WebbyIT> stavo appunto pensando che potessimo separarci... quante commit hanno fatto negli ultimi 4 mesi? 5? 
<peppe84> sono 4 commit avanti
<WebbyIT> Credo che potremmo modificare i file che ci interessano integrando le funzionalità che hanno loro...
<peppe84> 1 future e tre modifiche non degne di nota.
<WebbyIT> Appunto, non mi sembra un lavoraccio, considerando che in due mesi siamo riusciti a fargli fare (a OSQA, non agli sviluppatori) quello che volevamo, ed è da settembre che l'abbiamo lasciato al suo destino!
<blackz> dove sarebbe questa versione modificata?
<peppe84> blackz, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-it-ask
<WebbyIT> Con il lancio attireremo nuovi sviluppatori, e dopo potremmo farcela! Insomma, imo il gioco vale la candela!
<WebbyIT> Ho finito...
<peppe84> Questa potrebbe essere una possibilità. Nel caso specifico dovremmo discutere sul modo in affrontare questo problema.
<WebbyIT> W la revolucion!
<peppe84> La strada che stavo cominciando a percorrere io era di trasformare le frasi dalla prima alla terza persona (software meno amichevole ma stringhe meno complesse la gestire perché ci sono meno varianti).
<WebbyIT> Su questo però bisognerebbe sentire Milo...
<peppe84> Però rimane quel pezzo che adesso trovo e vi posto che bisogna capire come cambiare
<peppe84> https://github.com/OSQA-SVN/OSQA/blob/master/forum/actions/meta.py#L38
<peppe84> E' da qui che partono tutti i nostri problemi.
<peppe84> Quella return andrebbe "spillata". Dovrebbe prevedere le diverse varianti.
<peppe84> Io lì mi sono perso, francamente non ci arrivo.
<WebbyIT> Non abbiamo nessun pythonista bravo nella comunità?
 * pietro98-albini è decentemente bravo in python
<peppe84> WebbyIT, Qualcuno lo fa per lavoro a quanto ne so.
<peppe84> di usare django intendo.
 * pietro98-albini non ha mai usato django :(
<WebbyIT> O ci spariamo delle sessioni di brainstorming su G+ noi, oppure la vedo dura senza qualcuno che davvero non lo conosca!
<pietro98-albini> Beh, sul forum ci sarà qualcuno esperto in django
<pietro98-albini> Perché non cerchiamo lì?
<peppe84> Ok, segniamoci questa cosa. Fare da soli o vedere che intenzioni hanno upstream comunque è un argomento da affrontare.
<peppe84> Di conseguenza di possiamo muovere.
<peppe84> Altro problema a me noto:
<peppe84> dall'attuale revisione in uso da noi a due versioni avanti, che introduce una feature che consiste nella possibilità che l'utente possa segnalare ai moderatori un altro utente (e che il moderatore possa vedere tali segnalazioni in una apposita pagina)
<peppe84> (più o meno eh?)
<peppe84> succede che andando nel profilo di ciascun utente spunta fuori un bell'error 500.
<pietro98-albini> (solo se non si è loggati)
<peppe84> studiando quel singolo commit non abbiamo notato nulla in particolare
<peppe84> pietro98-albini, quella era un altro errore ma risolto era un mio commit temporaneo :-)
<WebbyIT> peppe84: non abbiamo fatto modifiche al core vero?
<peppe84> A WebbyIT segnalavo un "NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'user_report' with arguments '('',)' and keyword arguments '{}' not found."
<pietro98-albini> Io vedo tutti (da loggato e no)
<peppe84> WebbyIT, no nessuno degno di nota. per dettagli consiglio di usare meld per notare le differenze.
<peppe84> Insomma, questa è una cosa che va studiata se vogliamo avanzare alle revisioni successive.
<peppe84> WebbyIT, in aggiunta per le modifiche http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-ask/ubuntu-it-ask/stable/view/head:/00-FIXME
<peppe84> ma come vedi niente di che.
<peppe84> Domande?
<WebbyIT> peppe84: non ha senso, perché nella revisione successiva non hanno modificato una virgola, quindi dovrebbe andargli oppure lanciano commit a caso!
<WebbyIT> Vabè, non è questa la sede per discutere del carattere strettamente tecnico, scusate, magari dopo ne parliamo!
<peppe84> WebbyIT, in questo caso sarebbe anche interessante provare su un installazione pulita quella particolare revisione.
<peppe84> Ok.
<peppe84> Invece c'erano delle domande riguardo ad una serie di cose da organizzare. Io ho segnato in agenda la questione launchpad e la moderazione. Poi altre?
<peppe84> Andiamo con launchpad allora. 
<peppe84> Per adesso ci sono tre amministratori nel gruppo: io, WebbyIT e pietro98-albini 
<peppe84> Per cominciare penso siano più che sufficienti.
<peppe84> La domanda in particolare mi sembrava poi orientata verso la gestione del branch.
 * pietro98-albini si prenota
<peppe84> In questo caso potrebbe essere sufficiente un solo ramo verso sui la gente può fare delle proposte di merge (le quali saranno prima vagliate dagli admin, gli unici che possono approvarle).
<peppe84> pietro98-albini, si
<pietro98-albini> Io sono admin???
<pietro98-albini> Cioè, non ho i permessi né in lp che nel server
<peppe84> uhm ah no. letto male
<peppe84> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-ask/+members#active
<peppe84> Vabè dettagli :-)
<peppe84> Ne aggiungeremo altri a regime :-)
<peppe84> Comunque il concetto è quello. WebbyIT dicevi qualcosa in proposito se non erro.
<WebbyIT> peppe84: si, esattammente, come gestiamo eventuali branch proposti?
<WebbyIT> Li proviamo in locale, quando vanno bene li proviamo sul server di test e poi li accettiamo?
<pietro98-albini> Io pensavo così
<peppe84> Ok, ho capito meglio la domanda.
<peppe84> Si li proviamo in locale. Pubblichiamo un merge proposal. Testiamo la modifica un un server di test (possibilmente allineato con l'istanza in produzione). Accettiamo il merge proposal.
<peppe84> Se il volume delle richieste non è elevato potrebbe essere gestibile.
<WebbyIT> Ok, ci coordiniamo in ML per capire chi prende un merge o tutti proviamo tutto?
<pietro98-albini> Se sono tanti ogniuno controlla un branch
<pietro98-albini> (penso)
<peppe84> In linea di massima sono sempre che l'idea che più occhi è meglio. Del resto in launchpad esiste la possibilità che più persone possano commentare il singolo merge proposal e che ognuno possa applicare un flag "approve" o "rejected".
<pietro98-albini> Se il volume dei branch è basso si può fare così, ma se si arriva ad alti volumi bisogna assegnarsi i compiti
<peppe84> Ci segniamo di mettere in piedi una procedura scritta?
<pietro98-albini> Segna pure :)
<peppe84> ok :-)
<peppe84> Altra cosa sollevata: qui usciamo dal tecnico è passiamo al sociologico, per modo di dire :-)
<peppe84> Moderazione.
<peppe84> Segnalo, perché attinente, che in questa pagina sono presenti i testi statici del sito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoAsk/ContenutiStatici
 * pietro98-albini si prenota
<peppe84> Tra cui: regolamento e domande frequenti.
<peppe84> Andrebbero revisionare definitivamente in modo da potere fare un export definitivo del .sql che daremo ai sysadmin in fase di deploy.
<peppe84> Per la moderazione avevamo scritto che veniva chiesto agli utenti di diventarlo superando un certo punteggio.
<peppe84> Agli inizi possiamo provare a cooptare qualcuno oppure cercare di arrangiarci in pochi.
<peppe84> Da tenere presente che è più difficile che qui accadano dei flame come nel forum. Qui il taglio è prettamente tecnico (domanda tecnica, risposta tecnica), il resto è off-topic.
<peppe84> pietro98-albini, si
<pietro98-albini> Secondo me 2000 punti per moderare sono troppo pochi per diventare moderatore
<pietro98-albini> Basterebbero 130 (circa) risposte giuste per diventarlo (in teoria)
<pietro98-albini> E se si raggiungono nelle risposte 200 punti solo 10
 * pietro98-albini ha finito
<peppe84> Il sistema dei punteggi lo possiamo ridiscutere e valutare quali possono essere quelli più congrui
<peppe84> pietro98-albini, per le risposte accettate il punteggio è 25.
<pietro98-albini> Avevo visto dalle faq così
<peppe84> per arrivare a 2000 ci vorrebbe comunque una certa costanza.
<pietro98-albini> Comunque secondo me all'inizio potremmo riuscire a cavarcela da soli.
<pietro98-albini> Direi che le prime settimane vediamo come va, se diventa insostenibile chiediamo moderatori
<peppe84> ok. però per tutto ciò che abbiamo detto, per evitare che non serva a niente di dividiamo un pò di compiti?
<peppe84> Finora abbiamo detto:
<peppe84> 1) questione traduzioni
<peppe84> 2) questione bug nuova feauture
<peppe84> 3)procedura per merge proposal
<peppe84> 4) contenuti statici
<peppe84> qualche volontario? 
<pietro98-albini> La prima io l'assegnerei d'ufficio a Milo :
<pietro98-albini> :)
<pietro98-albini> Io potrei dare un'occhiata alla 2 e alla 3
<pietro98-albini> (per la 4 assolderei Dario Cavedon)
<peppe84> pietro98-albini, ti lascio la due io mi prendo la tre :-)
<WebbyIT> posso dare un'occhiata alla 4, poi ne parlo con Dario...
<peppe84> WebbyIT, non soltanto a livello di grammatica, anche osservazioni su cosa cambiare nel regolamento
<WebbyIT> peppe84: sarà fatto :)
<pietro98-albini> Quello io lo discuterei in ml
<pietro98-albini> tutti insieme
<peppe84> ok, c'è qualche varia ed eventuale? 
<pietro98-albini> Le cose eventuali variano?
<WebbyIT> peppe84: promozione
<WebbyIT> Come lanciamo il sito, in modo da avere un buon bacino d'utenza in fretta?
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, direi che gli strumenti mediatici non ci mancano
<pietro98-albini> Il problema sarà far capire la differenza fra chiedi e forum, secondo me
<WebbyIT> Dovremmo cooperare anche con il gruppo forum per permettere agli utenti di capire le differenze tra i due strumenti
<peppe84> dobbiamo comunicare bene che non c'è nessuna competizione. come attualmente succede tra gli "strumenti" chat, ml e forum. siamo uno strumento di supporto come un altro.
<pietro98-albini> Secondo me una cosa da fare sarebbe migliorare la pagina http://www.ubuntu-it.org/supporto
<pietro98-albini> per spiegare le differenze
<peppe84> il come lanciare il sito deve andare in accordo con il "quando".
<pietro98-albini> ma non è argomento di questo gruppo :)
<peppe84> WebbyIT, abbiamo fatto bene a non muoverci prima visto come è andata.
<WebbyIT> Non è che lanciano il sito senza avvertirci, vero?
<pietro98-albini> (i sysadmin non sono diversamente gentili vero?)
<WebbyIT> Una volta che è a disposizione dobbiamo avere un paio di giorni, potrebbe essere utile anche per una campagna mediatica un po' "misteriosa"
<peppe84> Magari :-)
<peppe84> Gli strumenti comunque non ci mancano: saremo negli header, sui social network e avremo notizia su sito e planet. 
<pietro98-albini> Io devo andare
<pietro98-albini> leggerò i logs per la fine
<peppe84> ok!
<pietro98-albini> ciao ;)
<peppe84> WebbyIT, avevi un idea più in particolare?
<WebbyIT> peppe84: no, è che ho quella brutta sensazione che hai quando qualcosa a cui tieni non è sotto il tuo controllo
<peppe84> WebbyIT, se ti riferisci alla frase "Non è che lanciano il sito senza avvertirci, vero?" la risposta è si: non è sotto controllo.
<pietro98-albini> (i sysadmin sono str...inghe)
<peppe84> Ho migrato il wiki sapendolo il giorno stesso e ho finito alle 5 di mattina perchè il sysadmin era canadese. ho detto tutto.
<WebbyIT> Va bè, ho comunque le idee un po' più chiare, abbiamo altro da dire?
<peppe84> Direi di no almeno da parte mia. Se volete domani rifinisco il log e riporto l'elenco delle poche action definite.
<peppe84> Ognuno con i suoi tempi fa qualcosa e quando pronto si presenta in ml.
<WebbyIT> peppe84: ok, grazie mille. Ci troviamo per parlare del bug?
<peppe84> ok. allora dai. riunione finita :-)
<peppe84> grazie a tutti :-)
<WebbyIT> Grazie a te, buonanotte a tutti :)
<mapreri-cel> peppe84: WebbyIT: notte a voi, e grazie di quello che fate ;) ho appena letto tutto...
<mapreri-cel> Ci sentiamo :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-12-15
<Dix78> Siamo ancora in pochissimi :/
<Acn0w> pochi ma buoni Dix78 ;)
<rsa4096> :)
<Dix78> Acn0w, pochi vuol dire pochi lol
<Acn0w> niente allora Dix78 XD
<Dix78> ciao biffardo :D
<biffardo> ciao a tutti.
<paolettopn> ciao  a tutti
<paolettopn> come dicevo ora in #fcm non potrò essere dei vostri questa sera alla riunione
<paolettopn> mi spiace
<paolettopn> ma non dipende da me ma dalla famiglia che mi porta fuori casa....
<paolettopn> :(
<paolettopn> ciao e buona riunione a tutti
<biffardo> pazienza paolettopn. Siamo sicuri che leggerai minuziosamente il resoconto ;-)
<Dix78> ciao paolettopn buona serata. 
<paolettopn> sicuramente... ora scappo!
<paolettopn> a voi tutti!
<Dix78> è strano che mapreri sia ancora away
<biffardo> mapreri sta ancora gozzovigliando
<Acn0w> mapreri è in vasca ;)
<Dix78> Acn0w,    smettila di hackerare la cam di mapreri per spiarlo!   
<Acn0w> Dix78, sai che per me c'è solo mapreri ;) 
<mapreri> eccomi -.-'
<mapreri> ciao a tutti o/
<rsa4096> ciao mapreri 
<Acn0w> ciao mapreri ;*
<mapreri> datemi il tempo di togliere le scarpe...
<mapreri> Acn0w: non ero in vasca :D
<Dix78> mapreri, \o
<biffardo> welcome on board mapreri
<mapreri> stando al doodle dovremmo essere in 7-paolettopn
<pietroalbini> ah, ma voi di fcm fate ancora i meeting? :O
<mapreri> siamo in6, \o/
<Dix78> pietroalbini, -.-
<mapreri> pietroalbini: zitto tu
<circ-user-nm3XH> Buonasera a tutti
<mapreri> pietroalbini: non parlare proprio ora che ci stiamo riprendendo
<Dix78> pietroalbini, e -web quando fa la riunione? 
<mapreri> circ-user-nm3XH: ciao :)
<pietroalbini> Dix78, ormai non ci sono più abituato alle riunioni...
<circ-user-nm3XH> qualcuno sa suggerirmi il comando per cambiare nome?
<Dix78> circ-user-nm3XH, basta fare /nick e inserire il nick nuovo
<Acn0w> ciao circ-user-nm3XH :D
<Acn0w> ciao anche a te pietroalbini :)
<PaoloD> Dix78: grazie
<BKwey> ciao a tutti, buonasera
<Dix78> ciao BKwey :)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, e che netsplit!
<pietroalbini> mapreri, in realtà già da tempo non le facciamo più...
<pietroalbini> mapreri, dobbiamo rincominciare
<mapreri> bel netsplit, ben tornati :)
<pietroalbini> Acn0w, :)
<mapreri> meetingology: help
<meetingology> mapreri: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands. 
<rsa4096> ciao BKwey 
<mapreri> voglio l'help del wiki, idiota
<pietroalbini> lol
<Dix78> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology mapreri 
<Acn0w> ciao BKwey :)
<Dix78> mapreri, sei lento stasera :P
<mapreri> Dix78: grazie :)
<mapreri> direi di iniziare :)
<mapreri> Dix78: mi devo ancora svestire del tutto...
<mapreri> #startmeeting riunione del gruppo FCM
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Dec 15 20:33:27 2014 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mapreri> #chair mapreri biffardo 
<meetingology> Current chairs: biffardo mapreri
<mapreri> ora..
<mapreri> direi di presentarci, a favore di chi legge i log senza capire bene chi siamo, in un modo molto simile a:
 * mapreri ← Mattia Rizzolo
<mapreri> (oppure usando una delle tante frecce utf8 che pietroalbini vi può dare)
<biffardo> biffardo→Fabrizio Nicastro
 * Dix78  ← Diego Prioretti 
 * Acn0w Alessandro Cecchin
 * pietroalbini ⟿ intruso indesiderato
<mapreri> -.-'
<Dix78> lol
<pietroalbini> mapreri, dai, almeno avevo la freccetta a zigzag
<PaoloD> ← Paolo Defraia
<mapreri> PaoloD: :)
<mapreri> s/ PaoloD / pietroalbini 
<rsa4096> RSA4096 => Francesco Costa
<pietroalbini> mapreri, scusa, poi con un nick come il mio devo anche fare presentazioni?
<mapreri> BKwey: ping?
 * BKwey BKwey ← Bianca Kwey
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> stando alle email fra un po' dovrebbe anche comparire paolo F.
<mapreri> pietroalbini: non si può usare split() con successo sul tuo nick, quindi direi di sì :P
<mapreri> #topic Suddivisione degli articoli da tradurre in 2 o 3 pagine ciascuno, direttamente in tabella
<mapreri> come avete visto sulla tabella dell'84 che ho postato l'altro giorno (+email) ho diviso l'artcolo delle news in due, secondo il numero di pagine, in modo da avere che un traduttore può tradurre anche max 3-4 pag, se lo desidera, invece di dover trovare per forza qualcuno che si sorbisce 10 (ma anche 13 a volte) pagine da tradurre da solo.
<mapreri> occhio, che neanche prima era necessario che uno si dovesse sorbire tutto, ma poteva essere diviso, ma il punto è che così l'invito è molto più esplicito
<mapreri> e occhio (x2) che neanche ora è strettamente necessario che ci siano n persone che lavorino a questi articoli, ma uno può prenderselo tutto
<biffardo> ne è prova gli ultimi articoli in collaborazione tradotti in questo mese ;-)
<mapreri> il punto (come vinniec e paolo f. hanno fatto notare in momenti differenti) è che più persone possono avere stili diversi
 * mapreri notes: per fare domande/commenti che siano più lunghi di quello di biffardo scrivete "/me si prenota" e poi vi darò la parola, con ordine :)
 * PaoloD si prenota
 * sunztu si prenota
<mapreri> se avete suggerimenti per mitigare questo problema, o altro, fatelo sapere.
 * vinniec ← vinniec
<vinniec> così ?
<mapreri> sunztu: puoi presentarti, mi sfugge chi tu sia :)
<mapreri> vinniec: yep ^^
<PaoloD> vinniec: ciao vinniec
<sunztu> paolo foletto
<vinniec> ciao a tutti
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> PaoloD: prego (quando termini dillo)
<PaoloD> sunztu: ciao paolo
<PaoloD> allora, la questione dello "stile di traduzione" è una questione difficilmente risolvibile da parte del singolo traduttore
<PaoloD> secondo me, appunto nel caso che due o più traduttori si trovino a tradurre un articolo assieme, lo stile dovrà essere deciso e concordato durante la traduzione
<PaoloD> sarebbe bene utilizzare lo strumento apposito su titanpad, in modo da evitare confusione, in modo che tutti sappiano che eventuali scelte particolari verranno segnalate e quindi che chi prende mano ad una traduzione in corso d'opera possa adeguarsi
<PaoloD> Inoltre, sarebbe bene che chi revisiona tenga conto di ciò e valuti eventuali "discordanze" nell'articolo
 * biffardo si prenota
<PaoloD> Ognuno, ovviamente con più traduzioni possibili, sceglierà quella che secondo lui/lei suona meglio e rende meglio il senso, chi revisiona ha il compito di verificare che questa sia la traduzione più adatta orientata al lettore
 * PaoloD ha terminato
<mapreri> sunztu: please go
<sunztu> secondo me lo stile è un problema secondario rispetto alla traduzione
<vinniec> ok letto
<sunztu> quando avremo ripreso il ritmo con la versione internaizonale de facto lo stile dei trduttori sarà migliorato
<vinniec> ops
 * BKwey si prenota
<sunztu> sarà che mi sono certificato scrum da poco ma molto meglio interagire 
<sunztu> addirittura io proporrei di tradurre a blocchi di due pagine 
<sunztu> ho temrinato
<mapreri> biffardo: go
<biffardo> l'idea è di usare la chat per condividere termini specifici dell'articolo. Inoltre sarebbe opportuno che i due o più traduttori si invertino i propri spezzoni fungendo quindi anche da revisori. Così facendo si ottiene un buon lavoro omogeneo
<biffardo> (me ha terminato
 * biffardo ha terminato
<mapreri> (sunztu: ps. scrum è quella roba agile o cosa?
<sunztu> si
<mapreri> ok
<rpadovani> mapreri, RTFM
<rpadovani> (sorry, torno a nascondermi)
<mapreri> rpadovani: ricordavo vagamente da paolo s :P
<mapreri> BKwey: it's your turn
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, vedi loro come sono bravi con le riunioni?
<BKwey> premesso che mi scuso per l'inadempienza col numero 82,
<BKwey> volevo segnalare che, quanto meno per gli articoli su Inkscape, è piuttosto semplice assicurare una certa uniformità; basta che chi traduce utilizzi come glossario principale l'it.po del programma;
<BKwey> propongo quindi di fare sempre riferimento quando si tratta di articoli basati su un programma o su l'uso di esso ai file it.po e magari che partecipi alla trad qualcuno quanto meno qualche volta lo ha usato
<BKwey> spero di poter partecipare alla revisione degli articoli su inkscape dell'82 e dell'83 in modo da accentuare l'armonia colle traduzioni delle precedenti puntate;
<vinniec> \me prenoto
 * vinniec prenoto XD
 * mapreri si prenota
<mapreri> BKwey: ?
<mapreri> BKwey_: avevi finito?
<BKwey_> scusate avevo perso la linea
<BKwey_> avevo postato anche quanto segue
<BKwey_> bene per l'idea di usare gli strumenti di titanpad x creare un glossario comune all'articolo
<mapreri> BKwey_: ?
<mapreri> caduta di nuovo?
<mapreri> vabbè...
<mapreri> vinniec: veloce
<mapreri> cvd
<vinniec> uhm
<vinniec> ok 
<BiKwey> rieccomi
<mapreri> vinniec: wait
<vinniec> allora volevo solamente dare le mie...
<vinniec> ok
<mapreri> BiKwey: altro? :)
<BiKwey> avevo terminato 
<mapreri> oro
<mapreri> vinniec: prego :)
<vinniec> ok
<vinniec> dicevo, volevo solamente dire quali sono le mie esperienze di traduzione e dedurre qualcosa da queste
<vinniec> ne ho avute poche e molto sparse e mi sono avvalso di tool che permettevano la traduzione più efficace (omegat)
<vinniec> l'idea di usare un glossario è un ottima idea ma, penso che la chat di titanpad non sia troppo adeguata, o meglio, dipende
<vinniec> con le serie a puntate tipo inkscape il glossario sarebbe comodo che rimanesse sempre lo stesso
 * mapreri ha un commento su sta roba...
<vinniec> inoltre per le traduzioni e lo stile, secondo me bisogna rodarsi un po', nel senso che è possibile mettersi d'accordo fra traduttori, ma credo anche che il revisore possa ricoprire un ruolo principe in questo momento
<vinniec> quando traduco comincio in modo molto sporco, arrivo alla fine e poi rileggo, e alla rilettura cambio un bel po di cose, figurati cosa può combinare un revisore, un articolo secondo me va analizzato anche in una chiave di lettura più "sopra le righe" rilassata insomma, in cui è più facile notare se c'è uno stile poco omogeneo
<vinniec> e quindi secondo me, tanto vale provare e poi si vedrà. FINE
 * mapreri si da la parola
<mapreri> ricordo che abbiamo un wiki. e un glossario.... una volta eravamo abiutuati a usarlo, e tenerlo quantomeno aggiornato. Inoltre nel caso di rubriche si potrebbero creare delle tabelle (o sotto pagine se ci son troppe voci) dedicate a quelle rubriche e alla loro terminologia specifica.
<mapreri> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Edizione/Glossario
<mapreri> (non ho linkato l'odg all'inizio...)
<mapreri> ricordo anche la pagina sottotitoli, se trovate un autore con la bio diversa sarebbe da aggiornare (e anche altre parti):
<mapreri> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Edizione/Sottotitoli
<mapreri> commenti?
<vinniec> si io
<vinniec> se posso
<mapreri> go
<vinniec> il fatto che già esiste un modo per annotare i termini è lodevole, anche se penso che dover editare il wiki, per quanto possa non essere considerato difficile, è secondo me poco immediato
<vinniec> più si aggiunge complessità a una struttura e più è difficile poi approcciarsi ad essa
<vinniec> fine
 * biffardo si prenota
<mapreri> vinniec: a parte un interamente nuovo strumento cosa suggerisci?
<vinniec> uhm, se proprio deve essere un wiki, beh, sarebbe comodo per lo meno che avesse un interfaccia visuale
<vinniec> ma non per una questione di difficoltà, attenzione, solo per un fattore immediatezza
<mapreri> non "deve essere" un wiki, ma una cosa che abbiamo già
<mapreri> vinniec: l'editor wysiwyg è quello che tanta gente chiede, ma fidati che quello di moinmoin (quella roba sotto al wiki) non la vuoi vedere, tipo quella di mediawiki 10 anni fa
<vinniec> domanda, qualcuno di noi ha capacità di editing sui siti web
<vinniec> ?
<mapreri> un po' io e Dix78, non so se altri
<mapreri> ( Dix78 >>>> me)
<vinniec> mapreri: non vorei dire una cagata eh, però mi sa che wikipedia adesso ha una modalità alternativa di editing molto carina
<mapreri> vinniec: ora sì, 10 anni fa era orribile (anche se c'era) :)
<vinniec> cioè in sostanza sembra di star editando una pagina di word
<mapreri> vinniec: quella della capacità di editig siti era per creare qualcosa di nuovo interno a noi?
<vinniec> comunque ovviamente la cosa migliore sarebbe avere una casella di testo da qualche parte dove ricercare le parole di glossario in un databasee poterle modificare o aggiungere
<vinniec> però penso che non si possa fare
<vinniec> si una cosa del genere
<rsa4096> vinniec, io sono un webmaster se può interessarti
<mapreri> sarebbe una cosa nuova però... mah mi domando se ne vale davvero la pena
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> biffardo: parla :)
<biffardo> il punto è che non si deve parlare della creazione di un glossario. I traduttori devono piuttosto scambiarsi eventuali termini specifici dell'articolo (solitamente avviene per gli articoli più tecnici). Cito a esempio l'esperienza avuto con Francesco per l'articolo sulla moneta virtuale dove erano usati molti termini specifici dell'argomento, sui quali ci siamo via via accordati.
 * biffardo ha terminato
<mapreri> biffardo: usando la sola chat?
 * vinniec poi mi prenoto per una risposta brevissima
<biffardo> credo possa bastare
<PaoloD> (scusate, perso la connessione con freenode, ho perso l'intervento)
<mapreri> biffardo: fine enough
<mapreri>  vinniec: go
<mapreri> PaoloD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9532926/
<vinniec> rsa4096: a me non interessa direttamente, però ipotizzavo sulla possibile esistenza di un glossario permanente, omegat, il programma che utilizzavo, usava un semplice file di testo che si poteva quindi trasportare fra diverse traduzioni e anche condividere
<vinniec> fine
<rsa4096> vinniec,  capito
<mapreri> ok. ritenete che sia necessario creare un glossario da qualche altra parte oltre al wiki?
<mapreri> (a queste domande potete anche rispondere 'sì', 'no' a caso senza prenotarvi)
<biffardo> -1
<Dix78> -1
<sunztu> -1
<rsa4096> -1
<vinniec> 0 (uh, secondo me solo se riesce ad essere integrato bene nel processo)
<mapreri> (-1 mi piace anche di più di 'no' :))
<Acn0w> vinniec +1
<mapreri> fine enough.
<mapreri> quindi direi che andiamo avanti a dividere gli articoli (come iniziato con il 84), magari tagliandoli ancora di più (3 pagine? l'84 iirc l'ho fatto con 4-5) e i traduttori si coordinano tra wiki (pagina glossario) e chat di titanpad per cose relative a quell'unico articolo?
<rsa4096> +1
<vinniec> mapreri: posso farti ua domanda?
<biffardo> +1
<sunztu> +1
<Dix78> +1
 * PaoloD si prenota
<mapreri> vinniec: certo :)
<mapreri> vinniec: ? (dai che dobbiamo anche andare avanti :P)
<vinniec> ok la faccio subito, in spirito possibilista, sono d'accordo che tutti gli altri strumenti che utilizziamo siano essenziali/insostituibili, ma titanpad è davvero così utile? non dico il ruolo che ricopre, quello è utile, ma intendo il modo in cui assolve a questo compito? apprezzo di titanpad la leggerezza e la semplicità, ma se fosse disponibile (e non so se lo è) uno strumento simile ma più specifico si potrebbe prendere in considerazione?
 * biffardo dice che chiunque può proporre/introdurre novità nel gruppo. Basta scrivere in ML
<mapreri> (la mia risposta l'ho data giorni fa su irc ed è "sì, ma deve essere perfetto, perchè bisognerebbe migrare un numero tra le 30 e le 40 persone, più cambiare workflow")
<mapreri> biffardo++
<mapreri> altri in risposta?
<vinniec> mapreri: pardon ma non è solo un editor di testo condiviso?
<vinniec> per migrare intendi le registrazioni?
<mapreri> vinniec: sì
<mapreri> vinniec: eccerto
<vinniec> ok, bon, ho inito
<vinniec> *finito
<mapreri> vinniec: e cambiare workflow. rileggi i log ;)
<mapreri> PaoloD: go
<PaoloD> Vorrei un attimino soffermarmi sulla questione Glossario
<vinniec> mapreri: non intendevo cambiare workflow
<mapreri> quicker, please.. we have others point to discuss ^^
<mapreri> vinniec: sarebbe un po' inevitabile, non è tanto la volontà o meno. cambiare strumento implica cambiare punti nel workflow, poco o tanto dipende, ma è sempre diverso da 0 :)
<PaoloD> sono entrato da poco nel gruppo traduttori e mi sono trovato a cercare più volte parole che non ci sono, ovviamente perchè non aggiornati, ma con una totale confusione
<mapreri> vero
<PaoloD> dovuta sicuramente anche alla mia non dimistichezza col wiki, ma si potrebbe rendere il glossario, o i glossari, un pò più "user friendly"?
 * PaoloD ha terminato
<mapreri> PaoloD: il problema sta nel wiki in se (e.g. vedi la stessa difficoltà anche con la pagina edizione) o nella struttura della pagina?
<mapreri> #agreed andiamo avanti a dividere gli articoli (come iniziato con il 84), magari tagliandoli ancora di più (3 pagine? l'84 iirc l'ho fatto con 4-5) e i traduttori si coordinano tra wiki (pagina glossario) e chat di titanpad per cose relative a quell'unico articolo
<mapreri> (per i minutes che farò in settimana)
<PaoloD> mapreri: il problema sta nel fatto che c'è un glossario del gruppo traduttori, uno del gruppo fcm, uno dei vattelapesca...alla fine ho trovato più difficile cercare un termine nei glossari che tradurlo da zero :/
<PaoloD> l'idea è di rendere più fruibile a chi traduce quello strumento, utilissimo, che è il glossario
<mapreri> PaoloD: la presenza di quelli traduttori e fcm è data dal fatto che abbiamo linee guida diverse (e i vattelaesca non sono sotto il nostro controllo). io all'epoca in cui traducevo se avevo bisogno di un termine andavo a vedere solo nel glossario nostro, poi andavo dritto da google, per dire
<mapreri> PaoloD: altrimenti come mergiarli?
<PaoloD> (che poi sarebbe d'aiuto anche al problema dello "stile" in quanto aiuta ad uniformare termini e testi, avendo tutti una fonte comune da cui attingere
<PaoloD> mapreri: si potrebbe fare un merge dei glossari, e dividere in sottocategorie la terminologia (verbi, phrasal verbs, termini informatici/tecnici)
<Dix78> PaoloD, aggiornando l'interfaccia e aggiungendo dei termini pensi che possa diventare valido come strumento?
<mapreri> PaoloD: nota che non possiamo sostituire/modificare a nostro assoluto piacimento, quindi sostanzialmente sarebbe da aggiungere voci al nostro. l'idea che c'era una volta dietro al glossario era che i traduttori, quando ritengono valga la pena salvarsi una parola/più parole la aggiungono. non ritengo sia da fare questo super lavoro di merge, ma soltanto avere la voglia di anche salvare la parola di cui si è avuto bisogno.
 * BiKwey si prenota
<mapreri> (per la divisione se ne può parlare, in ML)
<PaoloD> Dix78: il glossario è già un validissimo strumento, deve diventare più facile da consultare
<PaoloD> mapreri: si, certo lo capisco, dobbiamo semplicemente trovare un sistema per non stravolgere tutto ma potenziare non solo il numero di entrate del glossario, ma la fruibilità dello strumento
 * PaoloD ha finito, ora si taglia le ditina
<mapreri> PaoloD: per la fruibilità immagino la maggior divisione. se è quello scrivi in ML :)
<mapreri> (e dì ora che lo fai, se vuoi farlo)
<mapreri> BiKwey: nel frattempo scrivi. e comunque fra poco passiamo oltre, almeno altri 2 punti li voglio fare oggi
<mapreri> BiKwey: PaoloD ?
<mapreri> BiKwey: con "scrivi" intendevo anche "invia" :)
<Dix78> lol
<mapreri> umh
<BiKwey> ah, pensavo che dovessi scrivere tra me e me
<PaoloD> mapreri: "maggior divisione" intesa come specificità si, in modo che uno sappia dove cercare il termine che vuole tradurre
<BiKwey> volevo solo dire: non perdiamo la testa appresso ai glossari
<biffardo> BiKwey: ++
<mapreri> biffardo++
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> BiKwey++
<mapreri> biffardo--
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> scusatemi :)
<BiKwey> per me va bene aggiungere a quello esistente se il termine ne vale la pena altrimenti meglio conservare flessibilità
<BiKwey> e freschezza nelle traduzioni; si corre rischio meccanicità
<BiKwey> e poi non è la ricetta giusta x tutte le situazioni; pensate a 'Chiedi al nuovo arrivato'
<BiKwey> secondo voi li dovevo agiiungere tutti i termini che mi sono dovuta andare a cercare
<BiKwey> sui siti BSDM e in altri siti ameni?
<vinniec> il dizionario non è un dogma, è un suggerimento, a parer mio :P
<vinniec> (scusate l'intromissione)
 * biffardo pensa che con Copil diventerebbe un glossario stile treccani ;-)
<mapreri> secondo me il glossario serve per parole più o meno tecniche ricorrenti o modi di dire che un autore usa spesso ma che son difficili da tradurre, allora ce lo si annota lì (se si pensa di dimenticarlo), quindi alcuni di quei termini imho avresti dovuto aggiungerli. poi quel tipo è pazzo, quindi è un caso a parte :)
<mapreri> vinniec: è un glossario di termini nostri, non lo voglio veder diventare un vocabolario
<mapreri> PaoloD: ↑ anche per te :)
<vinniec> mapreri: usavo solo un sinonimo
<vinniec> serviva a dire che, anche se i termini sono tanti, non è mica un problema
<vinniec> fine parentesi
<mapreri> BiKwey: quindi?
<PaoloD> mapreri: BiKwey: concordo, il glossario è un aiuto importante ma non si deve perdere flessibilità, cmq aggiornarlo un pò e renderlo un pò più fruibile non guasterebbe
<BiKwey> quindi x me va bene aggiungere e aggiornare l'esistente
 * BiKwey ha terminato
<mapreri> #action PaoloD to follow up on ML wrt a glossary update
<meetingology> ACTION: PaoloD to follow up on ML wrt a glossary update
<mapreri> let's go no
<mapreri> on*
<mapreri> #topic Rimozione nominativo da elenco prenotati in caso di ritardo e 'reticenza'
<mapreri> biffardo: prego (in fretta, voglio fare anche l'altro punto)
<biffardo> sarò breve!
 * rsa4096 alle 11.30 deve staccare ed ha paura di non poter predere parte a tutte le discussioni in lista
<mapreri> rsa4096: penso che a questo punto ci fermeremo alla prossima. penso non sia mai capitato di finire l'odg. siamo dannatamente lenti
<biffardo> propongo che dopo una settimana dalla scadenza il traduttore/revisore che non ha portato a termine l'impegno possa essere tranquilamente sostituito da chi ha più tempo, al fine di chiudere il numero
<mapreri> e io appoggio
<PaoloD> +1
<Dix78> +1
<BiKwey> +1
<mapreri> wait, nessun commento?
<Acn0w> BiKwey, +1
<vinniec> +1, mapreri non approfittare per appoggiarti
<Acn0w> biffardo, +1 pardon
<mapreri> ok, allora, per bene
<sunztu> +2
 * biffardo ha terminato
<vinniec> beh io un commento lo avrei
<mapreri> vinniec: scrivi mentre preparo (e manda)
 * biffardo ha dimenticato una cosa
<mapreri> #voters Acn0w biffardo BiKwey Dix78 PaoloD mapreri rsa4096 sunztu vinniec
<meetingology> Current voters: Acn0w BiKwey Dix78 PaoloD biffardo mapreri rsa4096 sunztu vinniec
<rsa4096> +1
<mapreri> (ok, anche i senza membership perchè non direttamente collegata al gruppo)
<mapreri> biffardo: e scrivi!
<mapreri> :)
<vinniec> ok, secondo me se succede che un articolo è particolarmente lungo (non dovrebbe succedere più, ma come dicevamo non è detto cheu no non voglia farsene lo stesso carico) potrebbe succedere che con una settimana non ce la fa, direi che sarebbe in tal caso da sentire cosa ha da dire il traduttore e/o considerare se abbia già iniziato a tradurre
<sunztu> +1
<biffardo> ovviamente si sostituisce se l'interessato non da comunicazioni sui tempi o se questi sono troppo lunghi
<sunztu> +1
 * biffardo ha (di nuovo) terminato
<mapreri> vinniec: diciamo, se entro una settimana dalla scadenza non ha completato, e non risponde alle email dopo 2 giorni che la si è mandata è out.
<mapreri> ?
<vinniec> +1 biffardo / mapreri
<BiKwey> +1
<vinniec> anche se per email si potrebbe semplicemente considerare la mailing list
<rsa4096> +1
<vinniec> per rimanere sul semplice
<Acn0w> mapreri +1
<vinniec> e condiviso
<biffardo> vinniec: una cosa del genere. Magari sui tempi di può decidere in ML
<mapreri> #vote rimuovere un traduttore/revisore/impaginatore dalla tabella senza tante storie se dopo una settimana dalla scadenza questa non ha completato il lavoro e non risponde alle email mandategli (2 giorni per rispondere)
<meetingology> Please vote on: rimuovere un traduttore/revisore/impaginatore dalla tabella senza tante storie se dopo una settimana dalla scadenza questa non ha completato il lavoro e non risponde alle email mandategli (2 giorni per rispondere)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<biffardo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from biffardo
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<sunztu> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sunztu
<Acn0w> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Acn0w
<Dix78> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Dix78
<vinniec> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vinniec
<PaoloD> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PaoloD
<BiKwey> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from BiKwey
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: rimuovere un traduttore/revisore/impaginatore dalla tabella senza tante storie se dopo una settimana dalla scadenza questa non ha completato il lavoro e non risponde alle email mandategli (2 giorni per rispondere)
<meetingology> Votes for:8 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> quando si chiama unanimità e cose semplici...
<mapreri> biffardo: scrivi tu?
<rsa4096> +1
<biffardo> mapreri: in ML? ok
<mapreri> #action biffardo to announce this on ML
<meetingology> ACTION: biffardo to announce this on ML
<mapreri> #topic Ricerca volontari per riempire il posto vacante di coordinatore
<mapreri> bella roba
<mapreri> biffardo: hai già un testo pronto, io non so bene che dire qua
<biffardo> improvviso
<mapreri> oro :)
<mapreri> sei più bravo di me ad improvvisare
<biffardo> c'è la possibilità che tra qualche settimana io sparisca nuovamente a tempo indeterminato..
<biffardo> o quanto meno con sporadiche apparizioni...
<biffardo> il caro mapreri non può (e non deve) sobbarcarsi da solo gli oneri (e non onori) connessi con il coordinamento del gruppo..
<biffardo> quindi cerchiamo "disperatamente" un altro coordinatore (sia nella buona che nella cattiva sorte)
<biffardo> non sono richieste particolari qualità né impegni esagerati. Basta solo la volontà!
 * rsa4096 si prenota
 * biffardo ha terminato
<mapreri> in effetti ora promette buona come sorte, la parte cattiva penso sia per buona parte passata....
<mapreri> rsa4096: prego
<biffardo> mapreri: era più che altro rivolto a me (una sorta di augurio)
<mapreri> biffardo: eh, in effetti, ne avrai bisogno di auguri :)
<mapreri> (imho)
<rsa4096> Mi farebbe molto piacere aiutare mapreri , ma devo premettere che ho molto poco tempo, e vorrei sapere in dettaglio che "impegni" mi toccherebbero in caso di una mia candidatura a cooridatore
<mapreri> allora...
<rsa4096> passo la parola a mapreri  o biffardo 
 * mapreri digs into the email archive
 * biffardo intanto suggerisce http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Gruppo/Incarichi
<mapreri> son perplesso, le email quando servono non si trovano mai..
<Acn0w> mapreri +1
<mapreri> rsa4096: comunque sì, bene ho male molta roba è raccolta in quella pagina, che ho revisionato poco tempo fa in prospettiva di questa domanda.
<rsa4096> biffardo, so beno o male i compiti generali, ma mi occorre sapere nello specifico i compiti di cui si dovrà occuparsi il nuovo coordinatore, così che io possa sapere se sono in grado di assumermi questo impegno
<mapreri> rsa4096: succede che tutta quella roba (+ altro) sia tutta in mano a noi due ora.... (a parte la ML che la gestisce paolettopn)
<mapreri> rsa4096: ah, ok. beh, penso che basti coordinarsi un po'. ad esempio cedo volentieri il posto a chi vuole creare la tabella della pagina edizione (e magari anche l'indice generale...)
<Dix78> Secondo me dote essenziale (che manca purtroppo all'insostituibile operosità di mapreri ) è la reattività e la capacità di agire in fretta 
<mapreri> cosa che tra l'altro non è strettamente necessario la faccia un coordinatore, eh
<mapreri> (la facevo anche prima di divenire coordinatore)
 * vinniec prenoto
<rsa4096> mapreri, ok oltre ad allestire la lista dei numeri, altri impegni?
<mapreri> rsa4096: poi servirebbe qualcuno che sostituisse la persona di newlife nel motivare tutti ed evitare che superiamo l'anno di ritardo nella traduzione...
<mapreri> questo sarebbe importante, ne sentiamo la mancanza a dire il vero ↑
<rsa4096> mapreri, come motivatore sono scarso, sono più per poche parole ma fatti
<mapreri> rsa4096: il resto poi serve qualcuno che mi stia comunque accanto. son tante robe e vorrei essere sicuro di avere una sostituzione. e poi ora faccio il polimi.... dannazione, dovrei studiare il doppio di quello che studio ora
<biffardo> rsa4096: si tratta in effetti più di farsi 'forza a vicenda' che non di compiere 
<biffardo> veri e propri lavori
<mapreri> il punto è che io ora sarei pure in difficoltà ad indicare qualcuno che consiglio. quando sono entrato io succedeva che ad ogni persona che chiedeva di entrare c'era _tutto_ il gruppo che gli dava il benvenuto, molti ora al benvenuto davano anche una qualche indicazione su che fare. ultimamente con le ultime persone oltre a me al massimo un'altra persona rispondeva. quindi ho davvero poco con cui giudicare le persone -.-'
<rsa4096> biffardo, putroppo non ho questa dote, quindi direi che sono inadatto al ruolo...
<biffardo> rsa4096: no problem ;-)
<mapreri> vinniec: che c'è?
<vinniec> beh, direi che trovare un sostituto o aiuto coordinatore non sia una cosa facile, direi che è più facile cercare di individuare quelle mansioni che può svolgere qualcuno di meno "coordinatore" e cercare di scorporarle, come appunto quella cosa che dicevi delle tabelle
<vinniec> fine
<biffardo> vinniec: anche questo è un ottimo punto di vista. A volte è il termine coordinatore che spaventa
<Dix78> vinniec, secondo me invece serve anche qualcuno che abbia il ruolo "istituzionale" di coordinazione per non far gravare tutto FCM su mapreri
<mapreri> (o di dare il benvenuto, il coordinatore alla fine serve solo per creare gli account qua e là. il fatto che uno non abbia firmato il CoC lo può vedere chiunque, e chiunque può farlo notare)
<Dix78> poi se qualcuno è interessato a fare attività extra rispetto le traduzioni penso sia sempre il benvenuto
<mapreri> vinniec: ad esempio gradirei moltissimo qualcuno con cui potessi splittare il controllo che devo fare sulla "operosità" di voi guardando le tabelle dei contributi (e oltre a guardarle sono anche da "traslare") ogni 6 mesi, ad esempio.
<mapreri> altri commenti da altri?
<vinniec> mapreri: conosco molto poco dei funzionamenti di fcm, sono entrato da poco
<Dix78> mapreri, come ci si candida e come funziona il processo di votazione?
<mapreri> biffardo: te la ricordi un po' meglio di me, o facciamo le persone poco stabili che si inventano i processi ogni volta?
<biffardo> Dix78: se non erro, ci si candida in ML e poi si attende l'esito delle votazioni...
<biffardo> si parlava anche di una sorta di 'campagna elettorale', ma questo quando c'era abbondanza di candidati!
<mapreri> in effetti alla mia candidatura si è dovuto scegliere tra me e un altro. lì la campagna c'è stata ^^
<mapreri> bei tempi
 * mapreri fa un sospiro malinconico
<mapreri> comuque, tra voi, c'è qualcuno che si candiderebbe?
<mapreri> (a parte chi ho sostanzialmente costretto a candidarsi)
<biffardo> lol
 * mapreri prende il fucile e lo punta sulla schiena di chi sa lui
<Dix78> se non si candida nessuno mi propongo io... giusto per dare un po' di supporto a mapreri 
<rsa4096> mi spiace che mapreri debba fare un grosso lavoro quasi da solo
<mapreri> abbiam capito, penso
<mapreri> biffardo: follow-up in ML?
<biffardo> ok
<mapreri> biffardo: riesci a scrivere prima di partire?
<mapreri> beh, prima di natale ok
<biffardo> certamente (e poi mapreri: in ogni caso domani vado a fare gli auguri ai miei colleghi e faccio un salto all'ufficio personale (chissà!!!))
<mapreri> #action biffardo to follow-up on ML wrt new group coordinators
<meetingology> ACTION: biffardo to follow-up on ML wrt new group coordinators
<mapreri> biffardo: e poi magari chiedi una colletta a noi per mantenerti :P
<biffardo> mapreri: se necessario.
<mapreri> #topic dimettersi...
<mapreri> mia roba di 2 minuti max
<mapreri> ricordo il Codice di Condotta che avete firmato
<mapreri> qui una versione carina da leggere http://wwwtest.ubuntu-it.org/contribuisci/codice-condotta
<mapreri> qui una un po' meno carina ma ugualmente leggibile http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita/codice-di-condotta
<mapreri> qui la versione originale integra che effettivamente si firma
<mapreri> #link https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/2.0
<mapreri> bene. ora rileggete il punto "Step down considerately.".
<mapreri> ok. ora pensate a quante volte è stato rispettato in questo team.
<mapreri> dopo 30 secondi dovreste averci pensato abbastanza
<mapreri> bene. ho finito.
<mapreri> posso andare oltre?
<vinniec> yep
<rsa4096> per me si
<Acn0w> concordo
<mapreri> spero di aver passato il concetto sott'inteso
<mapreri> #topic Ricerca volontari per sprint di riallineamento
<Dix78> mapreri, avevi un tono così truce...quasi funereo :O
 * biffardo ora fa sospiro malinconico
<mapreri> biffardo: sostanzialmente i topic son tutti tuoi :)
<mapreri> Dix78: eh. sai com'è...
<biffardo> per i criteri per il "miglior traduttore" credo sia più opportuno parlarne in ML viste le tante idee proposte (premiazione per entrare a far parte dei membri stabili oppure chi ha fatto di più e meglio nei sei/dodici mesi, o altro ancora)
<mapreri> biffardo: hai sbagliato riga :)
<mapreri> biffardo: ma se preferisci cambio topic
<biffardo> ops!
<biffardo> reload
<biffardo> cercansi traduttori/revisori ben intenzionati disposti a prodursi in uno sprint "storico" al fine di recuperare un anno di arretrati (stimiamo almeno 3 numeri tradotti ogni due mesi)
<mapreri> biffardo: l'ultimo era più o meno grande?
<mapreri> s/era/è stato/ ← mi par più corretto...
<biffardo> mapreri: forse uo po' più grande (ma non di molto)
 * vinniec prenoto
<biffardo> non cerchiamo risposte qui e ora
 * PaoloD si prenota
<mapreri> comunque, ora ho la tabella dell'85 pronta sottomano. il 92 sarà pubblicato a giorni (tipo, fine settimana prossima). per d'are l'idea di quello che c'è da fare
<mapreri> siamo a ~8 numeri di ritardo, quindi
<mapreri> biffardo: hai commenti ulteriori?
<biffardo> però pensateci. Peccato non riuscire a farvi arrivare lo spirito di gruppo che si era creato ai tempi di quel mitico sprint (BiKwey: do you remember?)
 * biffardo ha terminato
 * Dix78 considera che i testi dell'85 sono arrivati alla data dell'ultima riunione 19 maggio 2014 > mapreri si scrivono così le date! )
<mapreri> ISO 8601 rules!!!!
<mapreri> vinniec: prego
<vinniec> come al solito mi intrometto pur essendo l'ultimo arrivato, propongo di fare una stima di quanto si dovrebbe lavorare effettivamente per mentere il passo desiderato, stima diciamo a pagine/mese, quanti traduttori ci sono attivi adesso? mediamente quante sono le pagine di una rivista? io per ora ho fatto solo 2 traduzioni (su 3) e ho notato che tradurre 2 pagine non mi pesa molto e quindi, tempo e voglia permettendo, potrei anche aumentare, quanto 
<vinniec> la stima serve solamente a farsi un idea per rendersi conto della fattibilità della cosa, a volte la parola "sprint" potrebbe far paura come "coordinatore", FINE
<mapreri> a occhio una media di 60 pagine scarse, diciamo 55 a numero
<mapreri> vinniec: "sprint" è una parola che sunztu dovrebbe conoscere bene anche grazie al suo ultimo certificato, immagino (se ci ho capito qualcosa di quelle cosa) non speventarti :) sì, è un carico di lavoro un po' maggiore del normale, ma di solito le perosne lo reggono in quanto dura poco
<mapreri> PaoloD: prego
<vinniec> 60 * 8 = 480
<vinniec> (breve intermezzo)
<PaoloD> Ovviamente, riprendendo ciò che ha detto vinniec, una stima pagine/mesi/traduttori ci aiuterebbe non sono ad organizzare il tutto ma anche a verificare i progressi durante l'operazione. Siamo tutti volontari, ognuno coi propri impegni, ma secondo me dando un "piccolo" traguardo a ciascuno è più che fattibile
 * BiKwey si prenota
<PaoloD> Per esempio, io mi impegnerei a tradurre 5-6 pagine a settimana, al mese farebbero 20-24. Se fossimo in 5 ovviamente la stima è quintuplicata
 * mapreri si prenota
<PaoloD> Un traguardo stimato e fisico aiuta anche a tenere il conto di quanto si è indietro volta per volta, sia nel team che singolarmente
 * PaoloD ha terminato
<mapreri> BiKwey: go!
<BiKwey> propongo di andare x numeri (a pagine ci perdiamo di casa) 
<Dix78> BiKwey, +1 
<BiKwey> è dura ma cercando di fare 2 numeri al mese potremmo lentamente risalire la china
<mapreri> perdiamo di casa? wtf?
 * rsa4096 deve scappare ma vorrebbe fare una domanda sulla prossima domanda
<BiKwey> modo di dire siculo, sorry
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> rsa4096: tipo, hai da dire qualcosa ora?
 * sunztu buonanotte 
<mapreri> sunztu: o/
<vinniec> ciao sunztu
<rsa4096> sull'argomento dei cerificati, se non ho capito male da quanto ha accennatao biffardo  ne parliamo in ML?
<Acn0w> ciao sunztu :)
<mapreri> rsa4096: eh.. credo di sì. ormai è finito un po' fuori tempo
<biffardo> rsa4096: esatto!
<BiKwey> che ne dite di: set 1 e 2 trad 3 rev, 4 le bete e check
<rsa4096> ok mapreri  allora vado, notte a tutti :)
<mapreri> rsa4096: o/
 * biffardo si prenota
<vinniec> notte rsa4096
<biffardo> notte rsa4096
<BiKwey> ciao suntzu, rsa4096
<Acn0w> notte rsa4096 :)
<rsa4096> exit
<mapreri> rsa4096: /quit
<mapreri> BiKwey: hai finito?
<BiKwey> si
<PaoloD> signori purtroppo devo andar via anche io, buonanotte a tutti
<biffardo> notte PaoloD
<BiKwey> notte PaoloD
<mapreri> PaoloD: o/
<Acn0w> buonanotte PaoloD :)
<mapreri> tutti che vanno a letto presto... :)
<Dix78> chra bravi ragazzi *_*
 * mapreri si da la parola
<Dix78> che*
<mapreri> io ho una simil-contro proposta che assomiglia a quella di BiKwey:
<mapreri> s/assomiglia a/è/
<mapreri> già ora siamo in uno stato che i numeri si accavallano
<mapreri> io sarei per porci come obiettivo 1,5 numeri al mese. nella pratica io pubblicherò la tabella sucessiva non appena le traduzioni di quella precedente sono completate e le revisioni sono a metà (che è circa quello che ho fatto con 83/84)
<mapreri> biffardo: prego
<biffardo> ok
<biffardo> l'intenzione comunque è di raccoglire le adesioni in ML, facendo però 'pesare' (solo per questa occasione) il famoso Codice di condotta citato da mapreri. Questo perché chi prende l'impegno lo deve fare con la massima consapevolezza che si tratta di un lavoro (extra) di gruppo e che dal suo impegno dipende il lavoro (e il tempo impegato) degli altri.
 * biffardo ha terminato
 * vinniec prenoto
<mapreri> vinniec: is your turn
<vinniec> ok, sono d'accordo su non fare troppi numeri contemporaneamente perché rallenterebbe il lavoro degli impaginatori, soprattutto, il dicorso delle pagine era più un modo informale per capire quanto ognuno poteva fare per realizzare questa cosa. Ad esempio, metti che io decido che posso fare mediamente 6 pagine a settimana (ipotesi), piglio un articolo da 3 pagine e uno da due, poi vedo che c'è un articolo diviso in pezzi, so che mi posso prendere
<vinniec> mi comunicano che forse non si legge FINE alla fine del mio testo
<vinniec> fino a dove leggete?
<mapreri> vinniec: "iglio un articolo da 3 pagine e uno da due, poi vedo che c'è un articolo diviso in pezzi, so che mi posso prendere"
<mapreri> (ho tagliato "piglio"...)
<vinniec> osso prendere un altra pagina da quello. FINE
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> che avventure
<mapreri> :)
<vinniec> (ps scrivevo messaggi lunghi ma a quanto pare vengono tagliati, scriverò messaggi più corti)
<mapreri> ok, quindi tutti voi sareste per uno sprint?
<Dix78> favorevolissimo    
<biffardo> +1
<mapreri> vinniec: il protocollo di IRC stesso (che è abbastanza semplice, leggilo che non fa male) impone un limite nella lunghezza dei messaggi, ma la stragrande maggioranza dei client spezza il messaggio in più messaggi, mica li tronca. che client usi?
<vinniec> pidgin, non pensavo esistesse un limite del genere, è abbastanza contro l'idea di non spezzettare i messaggi
<mapreri> vinniec: è un limite abbasstanza altino, non credere.
<vinniec> eppure...
<mapreri> ok. faccio un follow-up in ML a proposito di ciò
<BiKwey> +1 sprint in versione mapreri (mia vers forse troppo irrealistica); perplessa su proposta vinniec: paura che il numero diventi una specie di frankenstein
<vinniec> io sono per quantificare comunque quanto ci costerà questo sprint, per essere più tranquilli
<mapreri> #agreed fare uno sprint per riagganciarci a fcm internazionale
<BiKwey> sss
<mapreri> #action mapreri to follow up on ML wrt sprint
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to follow up on ML wrt sprint
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> ora, volete proseguire?
<mapreri> il punto è "Determinazione dei criteri per la premiazione del traduttore più meritevole" ma direi di andare in ML
<mapreri> #topic Determinazione dei criteri per la premiazione del traduttore più meritevole
<vinniec> BiKwey: no ferma, io intendo che ognuno decide comunque per se quanto deve fare, cioè se vedo che mediamente bastano 6 pagine (e c'è chi ne farà 2 e chi 10) non mi sembra il caso di mettersi a tradurre a capofitto il più possibile
 * biffardo crede che sia sufficiente rispettare le scadenze per ogni numero
<mapreri> ok
 * biffardo pensa anche che si sta facendo un po' tardi :-P
<Acn0w> biffardo +1
<mapreri> #agree parlare di "Determinazione dei criteri per la premiazione del traduttore più meritevole" in ML (tacito accordo)
<mapreri> #topic varie&eventuali
<Dix78> ci sono varie ed eventuali?
<mapreri> ovviamente TUTTI avrete argomenti urgenti di cui discutere alle 110710+0100
 * biffardo non ha nulla in proposito
<mapreri> Dix78: ISO 8601, ricorda!
<vinniec> il traduttore più meritevole vincerà un panettone?
<mapreri> vinniec++
<mapreri> :D
<Dix78> mapreri, veramente stiamo parlando di un nuovo progetto in canale -fcm :)
<BiKwey> x me no :-)
<vinniec> :P
<biffardo> vinniec: però da consegnare a Pasqua!
<vinniec> ok! XD, in grande stile biffardo
<mapreri> biffardo: il panettone è buono tutto l'anni, ricorda
<biffardo> vinniec: vero!
<vinniec> posso proporre di chiedere in mailing list quanti se la sentono di partecipare allo sprint?
<vinniec> perché secondo me prima di iniziare bisognerebbe capire se la cosa è fattibile
<mapreri> #info probabilmente in un futuro non troppo lontano dovremmo migrare in un'altra cartella dropbox due to permission issues
<mapreri> vinniec: faccio io, vedi l'ultima #action
<vinniec> ok
<BiKwey> tenete presente che lo sprint scorso si è svolto d'estate
<mapreri> qualcuno vuole divertirsi a fare i minutes? (che vuol dire anche fare le pagine stile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Riunioni/20140519 che a me piacciono tanto tanto)
<mapreri> BiKwey: e avete macinato tipo 10 numeri in 3 mesi! :O
<vinniec> BiKwey: periodi di ferie?
<BiKwey> impegni diversi, non sempre di studio o lavorativi
<BiKwey> mapreri, pensavo ci fossi stato anche tu! ;-)
<vinniec> non ho capito se è meglio o peggio l'estate, per questo chiedevo
<mapreri> BiKwey: no, sono entrato nell'autunno di quell'anno :)
<Dix78> vinniec, è meglio in estate. Molti dovrebbero essere in ferie quindi avere più tempo libero
<mapreri> BiKwey: mi son perso una parte fondamentale del gruppo, imho
<BiKwey> adesso potrebbe essere peggio; in genere in questa stagione gli impegni sono molto definiiti (lavoro, studio, esami) forse in estate c'era un po' più di flessibilità
<vinniec> ok, thanks Dix78
<mapreri> BiKwey: gli esami ci son sempre, sono ~ ogni 3 mesi gli appelli regolari, quindi...
<vinniec> beh, sinceramente non so quantificare ma mi fido della vostra stima
<mapreri> (oddio, settembre è recupero, in effetti)
 * mapreri fischietta per riempire il vuoto mentre Acn0w capisce in che sistema stellare si trova
<Acn0w> non l'ho capita mapreri ..
<mapreri> Acn0w: cosa?
<Acn0w> il fischietta e resto...
<mapreri> bumpf
 * biffardo saluta e ringrazia perchè la palpebra cala!
<Acn0w> ciao biffardo :)
<mapreri> Acn0w: te la spiego un altro giorno. intanto... sto riassunto lo vuoi fare te?
<mapreri> biffardo: stai still, fra un attimo chiudo...
<BiKwey> notte biffardo
<mapreri> grrr
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> Acn0w: !!!
<mapreri> l'hai fatto scappare
<Acn0w> mapreri, ok, spero di riuscire a farlo :) 
<Dix78> già andato :S 
<Dix78> neanche il tempo di salutare 
<mapreri> #action Acn0w to write minutes for this meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: Acn0w to write minutes for this meeting
<mapreri> #endmeetin
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Dec 15 23:18:50 2014 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2014/ubuntu-it-meeting.2014-12-15-20.33.moin.txt
<mapreri> ok, finito :)
<Acn0w> mapreri, basta mi spieghi un po' come fare
<mapreri> Acn0w: BiKwey Dix78 vinniec: buon proseguimento di serata :)
<vinniec> thanks mapreri
<BiKwey> ok notte, ci sentiamo in ML
<vinniec> una sola cosa
<Acn0w> altrettanto :D
<Dix78> ciao mapreri :)
<vinniec> ora dobbiamo tenere d'occhio la ml ?
<Acn0w> notte BiKwey :)
<Dix78> vinniec, ti rispondo io....
<vinniec> non ho capito come si discuteranno questi punti
<mapreri> ahahah
<Dix78> vinniec, quello devi farlo comunque 
<vinniec> ah ok
<Dix78> lol
<vinniec> si ma era per capire...
<Dix78> vinniec, ML e tabelle in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Edizione
<mapreri> vinniec: la ML è il luogo dove passa tutto quello che succede del gruppo, il canale di comunicazione ufficiale, quindi....
<Acn0w> mapreri, domani tieniti mezzo libero per possibili chiarimenti
<Dix78> questi saranno bibbia e vangelo per i prossimi mesi
<mapreri> Acn0w: sicuro :)
 * Acn0w va in doccia
<Acn0w> notte a tutti ;*
<BiKwey> notte a tutti
<Dix78> notte ^^
<mapreri> idealmente posso insegnare a MPR-0 a notificare le email nel chan...
<vinniec> nottole
<mapreri> BiKwey: :*
<Dix78> mapreri, no per favore...
<vinniec> e piacere di avervi conosciuto, agli altri
<Dix78> già abbiamo vinniec e mibofra che spammano 
<vinniec> Dix78: prrrrrr
<vinniec> il mio non è spam, sono saggi consigli
<vinniec> per gli acquisti :P
<Dix78> vinniec, :D
<mapreri> now let's silence this chan....
<vinniec> ok bye1
<vinniec> !
<mapreri> meetingology: ci si vede in un'altra occasione
<meetingology> mapreri: Error: "ci" is not a valid command.
<mapreri> meetingology: list
<meetingology> mapreri: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickCapture, Owner, and User
<mapreri> ubot-it: list
<ubot-it> Admin, Alias, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Misc, Owner, PackageInfo, Plugin, RSS, Services, User, and Utilities
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mapreri> meetingology: list owner
<meetingology> mapreri: announce, defaultcapability, defaultplugin, disable, enable, flush, ircquote, load, logmark, quit, reload, reloadlocale, rename, unload, unrename, and upkeep
<mapreri> meetingology: status
<meetingology> mapreri: Error: "status" is not a valid command.
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> meetingology: version
<meetingology> mapreri: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1+limnoria 2014.10.09, running on Python 2.7.6 (default, Mar 22 2014, 22:59:56)  [GCC 4.8.2].  The newest versions available online are 2014.12.13 (in testing), 2014.12.07 (in master).
<mapreri> o.O
<mapreri> lo tengono pure aggiornato!
<Dix78> lol
<mapreri> (circa, ma in effetti quella dopo mi sta dando problemi)
<Dix78> c'è chi si diverte :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-12-21
<ilgallinetta> Ciao a tutti, ho usato una domanda su Chiedi per fare gli auguri. Domanda che poi ho chiuso per evitare risposte e voti. Invito tutti coloro che volessero aderire ad aggiungere il proprio nome o un commento: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/31996/buon-natale-e-felice-2015
